# Biohazard lable



## HauntCast

*Biohazard sign*

I made this Biohazard sign for a 50 gallon drum that I am using in my haunt. Help yourself if you can use it in yours.

www.discountvoiceovers.com/Props/Biohazard300x300.png


----------



## joker

Nice work Chris and thanks...not sure if I'll use it this year but I did add it to my halloween related images folder.


----------



## Joiseygal

Very cool! Thanks for passing it on to us.


----------



## Adam I

Wonderful, thanks for offering it.


----------



## joker

Chris,

When I tried to print mine out it didn't turn out to well.
Here's what I ended up with


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ ha!


----------



## Spooky1

I see enough of these at work. I think if I had them in my haunt I'd feel like I was at work.


----------



## HauntCast

So after all that work designing the label I decided to order the labels form Compliancesigns.com. The Avery stick on labels are $13 plus printing plus spray glue and they still wouldn't be water proof. It just made sense to just order the professional grade labels for $6 a piece. 

Shane, The damage look definitely takes it up a notch.


----------



## joker

djchrisb said:


> Shane, The damage look definitely takes it up a notch.


It's the haunter in me. I think if you left me alone with the Tot candy long enough I'd have to distress it too


----------

